# Alcobaca



## Timbo10 (May 6, 2018)

Hi all, I'm a new boy here but have been lurking for a while, looking at all the useful info. This is just to introduce myself.

I have an apartment in the centre of Alcobaça and have owned it for several years.

I originally bought it as a bolt hole or "plan B" As a safeguard for the future. Well the future has turned up. I hit 55 last year and decided that's enough work. 
I'm currently doing up my south London house to sell and all being well I should be in Alcobaça around April or May 2019. Scary eh!

Anyone around that way?

I'm a reasonable club tennis player and whilst Alcobaça does have a small club, I see there are larger ones in Lieira and Caldas. If any of you are members of these I'd be grateful for any info you have about them. 

Thanks Tim


----------

